# Kitten Breed advice -PLEASE HELP!



## luce-loo (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello,

I was hoping that you would be able to offer me some *very much needed advice. *

I have been given the go ahead by my boyfriend to get a kitten for our new house (not until sept/oct so plenty of time to plan). I have never been able to have a cat before so I am very excited, but seriously lacking in info.

The problem I am finding is picking a breed! .... I looked at Maine Coons, which as kittens are adorable, but with so much hair not practical.

I then looked at Burmese which personality wize sounds LUSH, but just dont look how I want ( (am SO fussy)

I have just discovered the Ocicat breed and they are BEAUTIFUL, I really really like the spotted / stripe look and they remind me a little of the Maine **** as kittens.

However, the house will be empty from monday to friday 7.30am - 5.30pm, and I would HATE for a solitory cat to be unhappy. Would an oci hate to be alone?? ....Whilst I would be more than happy to have 2 kittens, I would struggle to convince my boyfriend, also there is the cost implications I dont have £800 to buy two pedigree oci kittens.

sooooooooo......is there a breed that:

Is content with its own company and doesnt mind being left
Loves humans 
Is inteligent and will learn / be trained quickly and easily
Doesnt need lots of grooming / shed loads of hair
Looks stripey in appearance (think tiger)

Sorry I know I am asking a lot I just want the 'perfect' cat who will be perfectly happy. 

My last batch of questions....(promise).... is it better to go for a pedigree over a moggie? Whats the difference? Benfit? Also if we go with a pedigree should it remain a house cat?

Okay ... I am done. Many many thanks for any advice ... please help me....

Lucy


----------



## flealess (Jun 1, 2010)

Breeds


Abyssian
The impression of the ideal Abyssinian would be a colorful cat with a distinctly short ticked coat, large eyes and big ears. Abbys are devoted and affectionate animals. Not a lap cat though. Loves to keep company and be involved in activities.

Balinese
A longhaired Siamese. Balinese has all the characteristics of a traditional Siamese, with the difference being a long silky flowing coat.

Bengal
Descendants of Asian Leopard Cats crossed with domestic breeds. Bengals are Large, agile, active and muscular creatures. Marbled or Spotted coat patterns give them a wild look while their personalities come form domestic cats.

Bombay
Has a look of a “Mini Panther”. Copper colored eyes and black shorthaired coat are the distinctive features of these cats. Interbreed of American Shorthair and a Burmese.

British Shorthair
A sturdy cat with a cobby build, thick plush fur, and a reserved but affectionate nature. The most popular color is the British Blue, but British Shorthairs come as tabbies, tuxedos, and other color/markings

Chartreux
This robust cat has blue double coat and golden or copper-golden eyes. Great mousers from France well known for their “smile” because of the way the face is structured.

Egyptian Mau
Egyptian Maus are a medium-sized short-haired cat breed. They are the only naturally spotted breed of domesticated cat. The spots on an Egyptian Mau are not just on the coat; a shaved Mau has spots on its skin.

Ocicat
Named after Ocelots, they are said to be the most \'dog-like\' of all cat breeds! They have beautiful spotted markings on them, very unique looking, and instead of \'meowing\', can be heard talking to you through the cutest chirps.

Oriental
This cat, with ancient roots, is fine-boned, with firm muscles, agile and alert. Orientals have large ears, almond shaped eyes and long bodies. The Oriental is lively and full of energy, intelligent and loves to keep you company

Persian
It’s said that the forerunners of today’s Persians were brought back by 17th century European explorers along with jewels, silks and spices from Persia.

Ragdoll
Large and powerful animals. Pointed cats with medium length silky coat. Extremely affectionate and loud purrers.

Russian Blue
Originally known as the Archangel Cat or Foreign Blue, it is believed that they were brought by sailors from the Archangel Isles to England and Northern Europe in the 1860s.

Siamese
The Siamese is one of the first distinctly recognised breeds of Oriental cat. The exact origins of the breed are unknown, but it is believed to be from South-East Asia, and may be descended from the sacred temple cats of Siam (hence their name).

Sphynx
Originated in Canada this breed is distinguished by its relative hairlessness as a result of natural mutation.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

First, I want to say THANK YOU for doing research first, rather than just going and getting anything that simply looks cute! So, here's my advice about this whole situation:

Purebred/pedigree breeds are nice, but there's some things to remember. Some personality/temperaments are usually defined and set for that breed. Some (like Ragdolls) are lovable and "lazy", whereas breeds like Bengals are going to be extremely active and require lots of attention and care. With a Moggie/Mutt, it's sort of a gamble on how the cat will be - sometimes (but not always) you can tell a personality when they're kittens at about 10 weeks, but as they grow they can also change personality depending on their environment (such as a loud/active place might frighten them or just make them more curious, or being left alone all day might make them bored and therefore mischievous to get into things) and how you're raising them, etc.

Health-wise, many purebreds can have issues specific to their breed. Generally Moggies are not prone to specific things, as their genetic make-up isn't so "tight".

Finance-wise, a Moggie will be cheaper - or at least initially! While I understand you probably want the "perfect" cat, a mutt can be just as much fun and cuteness as a pedigree. There are THOUSANDS of kittens in shelters and rescue groups that need good homes. True, there are some that might not be good quality - this is where you should be picky. Make sure they're in good health...maybe take the one you want to a vet, for a check-up, before committing to adopt. Most shelters do have a fee (rather than getting a free cat, which is usually a bad idea for many reasons) to cover the cost of caring for the cats while they wait for adoption.
I don't know about Europe (as I assume you're in), but the U.S. has a database of rescue groups on www.petfinder.com - ask around to see if there's one for over there. Or just visit as many rescue groups (which are usually better at taking care of cats than are public/government shelters) and look at as many kittens as you can. I know some people who drive over 500 km looking for the "perfect" kitten. One couple wanted a cat with specific markings, and we put her on a waiting list to call if we ever got one like it.

So, in all, I would recommend adopting a "mutt" kitten from a rescue group. But if you're really set on a pedigree, that's okay too - as long as you continue to research and gather as much information first. Again THANK YOU for doing that! The rescue group I volunteer for has gotten a couple of purebred (F2 and F3) Bengals, because people didn't realize how active they are and dominated over their other cats.

Lastly, I know you're really only wanting one, but if it's going to be alone all day, that's not really fair to it. If at all possible, get 2, so they can keep each other company. A single cat might get destructive from getting bored and getting into things, even if it's got plenty of toys (trust me, household things are MUCH more entertaining than some ball laying on the ground). Once again, it'd be cheaper to get Moggies... initial cost, and the cost of repairing/replacing stuff that it got into to keep itself busy all day 

Good luck with getting your perfect pet!

P.S. Of the listed above, I would personally love a British Shorthair or a Russian Blue! Ragdolls and Sphinxs are adorable, but too much work! (one has long hair that needs daily brushing, other has to have lotion to keep skin from getting dry/sunburned)


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You have been given wonderful information already, so I will jump in with my opinion. There is no better feeling than to go to the shelter and bring home a new friend who desperately needs you. All 6 of my cats are from the shelter and they are all wonderful.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

While I support the concept of breeding purebred cats and continuing the lines (I have a Maine ****, how could I not), I believe that rescuing homeless cats is so much more important. I don't believe in getting a purebred cat, just for the sake of owning one. If you have met and fallen in love with a particular breed's personality, temperament and looks, then by all means get one. But, that doesn't seem to be the case with you. I suggest going with a rescue.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I'll disagree with Vivid on the Ragdolls. They don't have an undercoat so the long hair isn't a problem. I've had mine for over a year and don't brush her


You can find out more here
http://animal.discovery.com/breedselect ... elector.do

.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Leazie said:


> You have been given wonderful information already, so I will jump in with my opinion. There is no better feeling than to go to the shelter and bring home a new friend who desperately needs you. All 6 of my cats are from the shelter and they are all wonderful.


Jumping in, too. 

Gotta agree. Go to a shelter and fall in love.

The problem is that all cats are individuals as much, or perhaps more so than people. You could spend a pile and not find what you seek. It's a lottery. All cats are wonderful, some are just special. Try not to look on the cat as something owned, but consider it a little friend and try to treat it as you would a human friend. Cats are more complex than dogs -- not better or worse, but complex in their personalities and attitudes.

I'm not quite sure what to say about leaving the cat alone. there must be millions of cats in that situation. I think if it were me I would make a point of saying goodbye in the mornings, and making a little fuss when I got home. 

Have you decided male or female yet?

Have you considered cost of Vet care? The SPCA has a question on that.

Moggies are good. If you pick breed and go by looks, there's a possiblity you'll find that beauty is only fur deep.  

I think that on the house cat question, a lot will depend on where you live. There are many dangers in the outside. I would not leave a cat outside at night no matter where I lived.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

I really like bengals, but somehow its even nicer to get picked by the cat, so I ended up with a lovely alley cat that I pretend is a half bengal, and havent felt better.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You might want to consider getting a cat that's already been deemed an "only" cat. Shelters and rescues have lots of cats who have been turned in because they DON'T get along with other cats. Many cats love being the only cat and getting all the attention. Cleo would thrive as an only cat. 

Kittens are a nice idea and they're tiny and cute and all. But you also have to teach them not to bite, scratch, climb on things, etc. An adult (8 months and older) will have hopefully made it through this stage.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hubby and I are like Faithless- we just pretend that our 3 siblings are Norwegian Forest Cat mixes :lol: .

Look at the gorgeous type of kitty that you can get at a shelter. This little one is available right in my town.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yer killin' me!!!

The cuteness. It hurts.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

marie73 said:


> You might want to consider getting a cat that's already been deemed an "only" cat. Shelters and rescues have lots of cats who have been turned in because they DON'T get along with other cats. Many cats love being the only cat and getting all the attention.
> Kittens are a nice idea and they're tiny and cute and all. But you also have to teach them not to bite, scratch, climb on things, etc. An adult (8 months and older) will have hopefully made it through this stage.


Good point. My rescue group has at least half a dozen 1+ year old cats that can't stand being with other cats.

I've just been in the "get two kittens!" mode, because it's kitten season, and we've gotten 5 litters in the last 2 months, and more to come!


----------



## luce-loo (Jun 1, 2010)

oh my! .... how can I thank you enough for all the advice and support! ... WOW!....

Am in a flux of confusion now. Everybody has a different opinion dont they! .... So I was thinking pedigree (rightly or wrongly) because you are more likely to know the 'type' of personality and characteristics.

Also (again rightly or wrongly) I was wanting a kitten that had had the best start in life being handled and well socialised. I started my search with rescue cats (which broke my heart!!!) but so many of them they didnt know their age, or what had happend to them in the past. This was impacting on their behaviour. I know every cat has unique characteristics and thats what makes them all so special. However because this is the first cat that I have ever had I dont think I would be able to cope or know what to do with behavioural problems.

Also I know its LOADS more work having a kitten, but then you have the joy and pleasure of helping that little bean learn and grow. 

so..........then got talking to someone at work who breeds Burmese. He said they are great cats, perfect characteristics etc etc. But as they are pedigree they should live indoors only. (stop them getting stolen, hurt etc etc) I had always thought this sounded a bit cruel, as their natural instinct is to explore and hunt etc. He said this is a misconception and all the kitten books I had been reading where for moggies, so different rules apply ..... gaaaaaa ( .... more confused by the day! 

So where I am now. Had a bit of an update at home, suggested (well told) boyfriend that we will need to get two kittens as its not really fair to leave one on their own all day. He has informed me that as long as pay then thats fine!!! Bless him ;o) 

It is SO important to me that I get this right. I really really appreciate all your advice and input. Last night I started looking at Bengals, they are BEAUTIFUL! ... any thoughts about these???
Any idea how much 2 would cost me? I know two ocicats are around £800 which is way out of my league. ....

thank you, you wonderful cat lovers ...xxxx


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I have no idea how much a Bengal would cost from a breeder. The ones we adopted out were priced at $150 USD, since they were pedigree, and our usual adoption fee was $80 (now $85 because supplies have gotten more expensive)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Two kittens are a lot of fun and they will keep you on your toes!!! These are my twins on their second or third day home. (Never say "bite me" to your sister!)


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

luce-loo said:


> so..........then got talking to someone at work who breeds Burmese. He said they are great cats, perfect characteristics etc etc. But as they are pedigree they should live indoors only. (stop them getting stolen, hurt etc etc) I had always thought this sounded a bit cruel, as their natural instinct is to explore and hunt etc. He said this is a misconception and all the kitten books I had been reading where for moggies, so different rules apply ..... gaaaaaa ( .... more confused by the day!


If you have outdoor cats, you must reconcile yourself to the possibiliy of theft (with a pedigree), or a short life. This dosn't mean that either will happen, but the danger is always there. I too think that it's a bit cruel to keep a cat indoors, but if they're kittens and never get to go out, then they probably won't miss it.

Missy, my adopted senior has never been outside and is frightened of the outdoors. (Agoraphobic?) She seems to be quite happy most of the time. An indoor cat probably needs more attention and interaction from their human companion.

You have been doing your homework, that's good. Whatever you decide you have my wishes that you make a good match.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Don't forget orange boys! Affectionate,smart,and playful! rcat 

I know,I know,they're not a seperate breed! But they're so...BOOTS!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Its great that you're thinking before you pick a cat. 

A Bengal is a more challenging first time cat. I think they have a high incidence of irritable bowel disorder and I wouldn't want to have to deal with projectile diarrhea. I think a pure bred is also very expensive. They're unusual cats. You can Google Animal Planet Cats 101 and see films about various breeds if you go that route.

There's a lot to be said for adopting a rescue and in some cases you can find a purebread thru adoption. 

You might want to find a Cats Only Vet in your area and see if they can hook you up with a kitty. I got my purebread Siamese Colorpoint from my Vet and I knew she had no medical problems when I got her.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

luce-loo said:


> So I was thinking pedigree (rightly or wrongly) because you are more likely to know the 'type' of personality and characteristics.


Yes, it's more likely, but there are no guarantees that the cat you get will be true to breed.



luce-loo said:


> I started my search with rescue cats (which broke my heart!!!) but so many of them they didnt know their age, or what had happend to them in the past. This was impacting on their behaviour. I know every cat has unique characteristics and thats what makes them all so special. However because this is the first cat that I have ever had I dont think I would be able to cope or know what to do with behavioural problems.


Part of the fun is making up their past! You can never predict behavior whether with a pedigree or moggie. And behavior today may be completely different next week. You're considering a Bengal...one of the smartest, most active, most challenging breeds around. The likelihood of a moggie kitten providing as much challenge as a Bengal is pretty small. You need to understand what the different personality descriptions mean in real life, it's like those jokes that translate what personal ads say and what they really mean...for example, Maine Coons are described as curious, seems OK on the surface...translated this means they have to 'help' you with EVERYTHING you do, from preparing a meal to wiping your butt. It means that the printer never loses it's attraction and even after 3.5 years, every single time you print something the paper gets attacked as it comes out. It means that they pull up heating vent covers out of the floor and push things like bathroom scales to the middle of the room so you can trip over it when you go to the bathroom in the middle of the night. Don't get me wrong, Holly is an adorable little troublemaker and I'd get another MC in a heartbeat. But she's way more trouble and challenge than any of my other cats have been except Maggie. So be very careful to understand what the personality descriptions mean on a practical level when looking at a purebred cat. If you're worried about dealing with behavior, I don't think a Bengal is the cat for you. BTW...reading "Think Like a Cat" by Pam Johnson Bennett before making any decisions would probably be helpful.



luce-loo said:


> so..........then got talking to someone at work who breeds Burmese. He said they are great cats, perfect characteristics etc etc. But as they are pedigree they should live indoors only. (stop them getting stolen, hurt etc etc) I had always thought this sounded a bit cruel, as their natural instinct is to explore and hunt etc. He said this is a misconception and all the kitten books I had been reading where for moggies, so different rules apply ..... gaaaaaa ( .... more confused by the day!


I'm sorry, but his comments really irritate me. If you believe that a cat needs to go outdoors to be happy, then it doesn't matter whether it's a moggie or a pedigree. IMO, to accept the risk for a moggie but not a pedigree puts emphasis on the money paid and not the actual life of the cat.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a slight disagreement with the part about pedigree's being kept inside being even more important than keeping Moggies inside.

I'm an inside cat advocate myself but I think there are some breeds that are at even more danger outside. For example a Raggie has limited street smarts. They're friendly and will approach strangers and large dogs assuming that they are also friendly. I think a Spinx would be at especially high risk outside too.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yes, but there are plenty of moggies without street smarts as well, Kobi is of them...dumb as a stone, he would have been dead years ago if he were an outdoor cat. Evaluating a cat's ability to survive outside should be based on their personality, not their breed, or lack of breed. Yes, it could be that some breeds in general would be less likely to thrive in the outdoors, but other pedigrees, Bengals for example, would do really well. It's the pedigree vs moggie generalization I object to, not evaluating a particular breed's characteristics on it own.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Ut-oh. I've been breedist.

But I bet my two cats have less street smarts than your cats. Fay depends upon the kindness of strangers.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Gotta love those mischievous Twins! :lol: 

Sam (Bridge kitty) who owned me before Arianwen, was a Bengal mix. He was a large, incredibly strong cat at 20+ pounds of lean felion muscle. He was a classic tabby, with greyish brown and black markings.
A gentle giant, he was a very sweet genius-kitty. But he was a very energetic kitten, making his kittenhood a bit trying for me. There were those times when I said, "I love you, Sam!" through clenched teeth. :wink: 
Although he was sometimes a little kitten furball full of trouble, Sam grew up to be one of the sweetest, smartest cats I ever had the pleasure of knowing. His purrsonality was almost doglike, in that he loved to be near me, but unlike a dog, he was never overbearing. He knew when I needed a snuggly lap-kitty, or a warm kitty sleeping beside me, and when I was too busy to pet or play with him. He also understood most of what I said. In short, he was the purrfect feline friend. He was a kitty soul mate.

It broke my heart when a car cut his life short far too soon.  
He is a kitty guardian angel now. :angel

But Arianwen, a silver mackeral tabby DLH, who has many Siberian characteristics, showed me I have room in my heart for a feline furriend again. She is incredibly, almost scarily, smart, and soooo sweet I could use a pinch of her fur to sweeten my coffee.  She came from a no-cage, no-kill rescue.
Arianwen is another genius-kitty soulmate. :heart








This ^ photo is her chunky stage of growth, which is followed by growth spurt where she grows noticably longer. Arianwen is now almost 3 feet from the tip of her nose to the end of her tail, and I think she has two more years of growth yet.


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

Personally, I'm an indoor only cat advocate. Way too many things outside that can hurt your kitty. I'd go crazy if I didn't know where our kittens are. 

My grandma had a cat who has been a mostly outside cat for about 10 years of her life, and when my grandma had stroke and had to be admitted to a nursing home, the kitty got taken by her daughter (my mom's sister) who lives in a small apartment in the middle of Budapest, Hungary. 

She took to the indoor only apartment living like she always belonged indoors.  She absolutely loves it.


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

I second the opinions about adopting a shelter/rescue kitty. There are so many cats in shelters/rescues and they all need loving homes. It feels so great to adopt a kitty that needs a home - plus, you probably won't have to pay for spaying or neutering as it's either already done or the shelter/rescue will pay for it. Some breeders (very few) will have it done (because they don't want you to breed their kittens, unless it's stated in the purchase agreement) but they will charge you for it. And usually when you adopt (depending on where you adopt from), you will get all kinds of benefits from the shelter/rescue. When I adopted my kittens, I received all kinds of freebies - food, food samples, revolution samples, coupons, toys, books, etc - and the rescue told me that I could call them ANYTIME for advice or help if I was having any problems. Also, shelter/rescue kitties almost always have all their vaccs up to date. When you buy a kitten, you will need to pay for all of the shots they need out of pocket. And young kittens should always be purchased/adopted in pairs - especially when you have no other cats at home for them to play and snuggle with. 

And I agree with whoever it was that said that you may not always get a personality that matches breed standard. When I was about 8 years old, my cat passed away. To console me, my parents went out and bought a ragdoll kitten from a pet store. The kitten was sweet and snuggly and we raised him just like we raised our other cats - all our other cats were sweet and didn't have any behavioral problems. But this kitten grew up to be a sour-puss - definitely not typical ragdoll behavior. He hated being picked up, he had a crabby demeanor, he avoided strangers, and he would freak-out anytime my mom tried to brush his hair. So just be aware that you may not get what you think you're getting. Kittens often don't have the same personalities as adults - so the kitten yo love, who loves to snuggle and be picked up, may not like to snuggle and be picked up as an adult. 

Good luck and let us know what you decide!


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

I believe in adopting cats.

We adopted both our kittens about 3 weeks/month ago from an animal rescue place, and they are the best, sweetest, cutest little babies.
They each have their own personalities, both love to snuggle, play and they totally love each other like brothers, even though they're not from the same litter.

The thing to think about is that when you adopt, you save a life.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Arianwen is a mostly indoor kitty who enjoys her closely chaperoned outdoor playtime. 
Her adoption fee was only $50, which included her spay, first vacc's, a six-pack of Advantage, and a couple months worth of free food.

Arianwen is another poster child for adopting from a shelter.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Leazie said:


> You have been given wonderful information already, so I will jump in with my opinion. There is no better feeling than to go to the shelter and bring home a new friend who desperately needs you. All 6 of my cats are from the shelter and they are all wonderful.


I completely agree. Every single one of my cats has been either a rescue off the street or a shelter adoptee and they have all been wonderful. If you have particular requirements as far as coat or temperament go, a good no-kill shelter definitely will be able to help you out! I also recommend considering adopting two already bonded cats--they will be company for each other when you aren't home and their playing together will deflect a lot of that from you (see all the posts on the forum about annoying kittens!).


----------



## HyperSaurusRex (May 13, 2010)

Get two--they will keep each other company during the long days that you're gone. This also seems to put a damper on their destructiveness (take out hyper-ness on each other, not your house).


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Dave_ph said:


> Ut-oh. I've been breedist.
> 
> But I bet my two cats have less street smarts than your cats. Fay depends upon the kindness of strangers.


No Dave...not you! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I don't know...Kobi was on the back porch the other day getting all feisty about another cat in the yard. I walked out there clapped my hands a couple times and the cat took off into the woods behind the house. Kobi ran to the front window to see where the cat went. Not too bright...

Then there was Onyx...sometimes I would tie her on a long rope outside and let her wander (I always watched her). One day I watched her stalk a bird. She pounced on it, the bird put up a squawk, and she jumped back...scared...and watched the bird fly away. She would also catch bugs...she was awesome at it...leap up 5-6 feet in the air and snag it between her paws. When she got back on the ground she wanted to see what she caught, so she'd lift her paw a little, couldn't see...lift it a little more...and, well, you can figure out the rest. She would have starved....


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

HyperSaurusRex said:


> Get two--they will keep each other company during the long days that you're gone. This also seems to put a damper on their destructiveness (take out hyper-ness on each other, not your house).


You could also end up with TWO kitties who climb curtains, chew on cords, tear up stuff in the house, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I always say that kittens have synergy!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

doodlebug said:


> I always say that kittens have synergy!


 The Twins of Terror conspire telepathically.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

...And if THAT don't work,a nose in the ear usually does the trick!


----------

